# Hyatt BEACH HOUSE Layout...



## JoePa (Dec 11, 2006)

Seems I saw this a while back but can't find it now.  Can anyone send / post a layout for Beach House.  Kal's site shows the building layout but I'm looking for some info on the room locations... i.e. room numbers vs. views.  

Specifically we are booked into F32 or F34 and, while I believe these are 3rd floor units, I'm not sure which one has a better view and is closer to the water.

Thanks Y'all...

Joe


----------



## dave06457 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Beach House*

Hi Joe,

F Building is the one closest to the water (and away from the highway) on the left hand side if one is in the club house facing the water.

F32 and F34 are on the top floor of that building. 
F34 is a great unit, an end unit, with a very large and more private balcony.

The balconies in D, E and F buildings are staggered and allow a bit more privacy than the ones in buildings A, B and C.

F34 has views a 180 degree view from the balcony.
F32 will be facing the water and Stock Island.

Hope this helps.
David


----------



## JoePa (Dec 12, 2006)

David,

Thanks for the feedback.  When we booked, F32 & F34 were available.  I called tonight and requested F34 and hopefully we'll get it for late March.

We're headed to Beach House to what sounds like a GREAT unit.  

We tried for Sunset Harbor but, unfortunately they had no availability for anytime in March.  Such is life when you don't plan ahead...

Joe


----------



## Floridaski (Dec 12, 2006)

We have stayed at all 3 Hyatt Key West properties and even though Sunset Harbor is in a very cool location, I think I prefer Beach House.  Windward Pointe is the prettiest in decor and is newest - but I did not like Smathers Beach or the airport.  I think you will be happy at the Beach House, the units have a screened balcony and you will really enjoy the unit.  It is acutally the unit we own and it is beautiful and quiet!


----------



## MaryH (Dec 21, 2006)

I am staying at Key West at the Beach House in unit F23 and it is a pretty good unit but I think F34 and F32 are fantastic units from the location / view. 

I did the tour last night and I did not like WP for the airport and the fact that the beach is across the road/highway from the resort.  Beach House is very nice but I really liked Sunset Harbour from the decor and do like the idea that Westin (the old Hilton) was next door and the Hyatt hotel is a short walk away.

If you are looking for a message, Ellen at the Hyatt hotel is great but the construction at the Hyatt Key West distracted from the nice lunch on the veranda at Nicola.  Nicola has some very good food but Half shell and Alenzo on the boardwalk has been recommended by some locals and they are nicer than Nicola in its current state.


----------



## sheilas (Sep 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the room view from E-23 at the Hyatt Beach House in Key West.  Is this in a good location?


----------



## MaryH (Sep 7, 2012)

If I remember correctly, it is on the left side half way down on the 2nd floor.  It would be next to the pool and would not have that much of an ocean view, especially if you are going in a time where the trees are high.  I think they tend to cut down/trim the trees during Maintenance week in the fall..


----------



## sheilas (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank You Mary for your response.. Would you consider that a pool view then?


----------



## MaryH (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, it is more of a pool view.  I had F23 and some of the trees on the other side only gave me a partial ocean view.  at E23 you can see some Ocean but I would guess only a very small slice even if they claim a partial ocean view.


----------



## verngil (Feb 6, 2013)

*This site has all the info you are looking for*

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCResorts.htm


----------



## hcarman (Feb 6, 2013)

Hyatt Beach House recently removed all the trees along Cow Key Channel (east side of property).  This was the area that was considered a preserve by the State.  I could not believe it when I saw a backhoe out there first thing one morning and the whole bank stripped of vegetation.  It was supposedly done for shoreline stabilization, as the banks have eroded some - likely from boat traffic in the adjacent channel and storms.  However, living in Florida and working in the environmental field, I know that trees can be some of the best defense against erosion - particularly mangroves.  I have not seen the finished product, but likely there will be a clear view of the channel from the entrance side (guest room window?) of the eastern block of buildings.  
:ignore::ignore:


----------



## jimkin (Feb 22, 2013)

verngil said:


> http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCResorts.htm



Thanks for the Michael McCloud link.  I love listening to him.


----------

